# Any progress on the banner ads taking over?



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

The little Banner ad up in the corner seems to still be covering up the selection box drop down periodically. Has there been any progress in fixing it? Is there anything that I can do to fix it?


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Lostin55 said:


> The little Banner ad up in the corner seems to still be covering up the selection box drop down periodically. Has there been any progress in fixing it? Is there anything that I can do to fix it?


X2


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

No drop down banner ad on my puter monitor


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Just below the search box, and below your user name in the upper right hand corner there should be an advertisement in a banner ad. The problem that we are having with it is when we try to click on our username and see the dropdown menu, it drops "behind" the banner ad. This does not allow us to see the dropdown choices "my content" or "my profile".

It also blocks the "likes" dropdown and the "messages" dropdown

It is an intermittent problem for me and sometimes works fine. It is just aggravating.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Hasn't the solution for all haytalk problems been "change browsers"?


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> Hasn't the solution for all haytalk problems been "change browsers"?


That is not possible in my situation, but yes, that seems to be the widely accepted solution. This is a new problem on the same browser and operating system on my end.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Lostin55 said:


> Just below the search box, and below your user name in the upper right hand corner there should be an advertisement in a banner ad. The problem that we are having with it is when we try to click on our username and see the dropdown menu, it drops "behind" the banner ad. This does not allow us to see the dropdown choices "my content" or "my profile".
> 
> It also blocks the "likes" dropdown and the "messages" dropdown
> 
> It is an intermittent problem for me and sometimes works fine. It is just aggravating.


I have the exact same issue. what browser are you use'n Lostin55 ? I'am stuck with some messed up browser that I got locked into and nobody can get it out ... but I tried the desktop in the office and had the same issue once in a while and it is google chrome


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have no idea but it is managed, and locked, by the Company. Hasn't changed in years.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Lostin55 said:


> Just below the search box, and below your user name in the upper right hand corner there should be an advertisement in a banner ad. The problem that we are having with it is when we try to click on our username and see the dropdown menu, it drops "behind" the banner ad. This does not allow us to see the dropdown choices "my content" or "my profile".
> 
> It also blocks the "likes" dropdown and the "messages" dropdown
> 
> It is an intermittent problem for me and sometimes works fine. It is just aggravating.


Mine doing the same thing. Drop down box is behind the add. Hasn't bee like this. This is a Firefox browser.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

It seems like it started on my about 5 to 7 days ago at 1st I thought it was just me getting the DT's but I have been clean and sober for 4 days now....and I still have this problem show up I also had something show up there about a month ago when I logged in I got a banner stating that I was the 100,000 person to login and I had won a gift of my choice... it wouldn't let me out until I choose my free gift.... Well ya'all know my luck... my gift...... a @ssload of spam and ********* calling me 5 times a day telling me I received a FREE US Goverenment Grant of 7000. to do with as I please.... Ya right and that's why you can't speak English and since when does the government call me @ 7 pm and ask me how I would like the money sent to me .... I was born at night just not last night..


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

This is what I see when I click on my profile. What drop down ad are you referring to?


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

TxJim on mine it either pops up or drops down when I click on " My Notifications " I didn't see it in your post


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Your pic shows the banner sticking out either side of the drop down. What we are talking about is that sometimes the drop down is behind the advertisement.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

If I could learn how to take the exact same screenshot on this computer that you posted on yours I could show you.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Lostin55 said:


> If I could learn how to take the exact same screenshot on this computer that you posted on yours I could show you.


Does your computer have a "snipping tool"? That's what I used to post a snip of my profile.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't see it on mine, on a very old version of Apple's Safari.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> Does your computer have a "snipping tool"? That's what I used to post a snip of my profile.


No it doesn't.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

There's always the "print screen" key


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

How about a digital pic of my computer monitor?


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Lostin55 said:


> image 1.jpg
> 
> How about a digital pic of my computer monitor?


Hey what the hell are you doing hiding in my house Lostin55 ? I just checked mine I have the same pop add on my screen


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I've been having it for weeks....safari (older....like 3 yrs, that's ancient in puter years).


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

About the same time I noticed this....can't hit send after composing a message until I release the keyboard back to the bottom.....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry advertisers but I use Ad Block with Chrome. If I use Safari I see them but not with Chrome. Occasionally I turn it off to see if the ads have changed.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

Having the same problem using Chrome on an iPad. Also having a problem with the Krone Banner ad on the bottom blocking text box on the "reply to topic" window. It's even worse when using a bluetooth keyboard. Looks like that particular problem hasn't gone away either.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

SwingOak said:


> Having the same problem using Chrome on an iPad. Also having a problem with the Krone Banner ad on the bottom blocking text box on the "reply to topic" window. It's even worse when using a bluetooth keyboard. Looks like that particular problem hasn't gone away either.


Mine just started the bottom ad issue this evening.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

SwingOak said:


> Having the same problem using Chrome on an iPad. Also having a problem with the Krone Banner ad on the bottom blocking text box on the "reply to topic" window. It's even worse when using a bluetooth keyboard. Looks like that particular problem hasn't gone away either.


I'am also have'n trouble with the Krone add blocking the text box


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

Using Chrome on my notebook, I can't access my user profile because the banner ad stays in the foreground and the profile drop down is behind it.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

Exhibit A


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

SwingOak said:


> Using Chrome on my notebook, I can't access my user profile because the banner ad stays in the foreground and the profile drop down is behind it.


Been happening to me all day. Very frustrating. Using Safari. I wonder if the advertisers pay extra for that.


----------

